# Dove Shot



## frogman (Nov 11, 2010)

I spotted this dove sitting on a branch over looking the river. About 25 yrds out. I pulled up short, and took the opportunity. Another slingshot harvest of wild fowl. I will build up the count and make some pottage soon. The camera eye is looking at about the same place as I took the shot.. Frogman


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

frogman,
You are lucky, I always have wanted to get one of these doves. They are hard to find where I live and are not easy to approach to take a shot. 
Great shooting, keep bringing them to us to share. Saludos.


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Good with on the dove; it has ben a while since I badged one. My last fell into a giant bramble thicker and was unrecoverable.

Great shooting Madison! They are actually quite a small target.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Way to keep the pot full Madison. Nice kill.
Philly


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

Great shot frogman!

I love hunting doves with a slingshot, they are my favorite wild fowl next the scaled and moctezuma quails I killed as a kid in Mexico with my slingshot.

Doves are some of the best tasting wild fowl..

Way to keep the hunting spirit alive


----------

